# Rick Ritaco



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Does anybody know where Kenjitsu Sensi Rick Ritaco is ?


Thank You

Chicago Green
Dragon    :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

I don't think I recognize the name.


----------

